# Question about Comodo firewall blocking internet access



## uncledeadly (Apr 18, 2008)

We had major virus issues a couple weeks ago and ended up going through the whole fix process here and everything turned out fine. We installed Comodo. (We also have AVG and SpywareBlaster). Now, intermittently we get a message from Comodo saying it has detected a new network, and asks if we want to name it, and do we want to share files. It seems whether we choose 'close' or 'yes', our own internet access is blocked. I have had to restore to the previous day twice after restarting the computer and router didn't work. Today it is actually connecting on and off (like every few minutes)?? I guess it would help if we knew how to use the firewall after we install it.  Any suggestions? When we look at Firewall Events, there are multiple block events listed. I'm not sure what other info to provide... :sigh:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Maybe it's time to uninstall it totally, including all the settings. Install it again with the desired settings and see if that helps.


----------

